

Triton Elastic Container Service - xj9
https://docs.joyent.com/public-cloud

======
johannesboyne
This Blog Post [https://www.joyent.com/blog/understanding-triton-
containers](https://www.joyent.com/blog/understanding-triton-containers)
explains it very well!

------
robbiet480
Surprising that Joyent used an extremely similar name as Amazon's similar
product, EC2 Container Service (EC2 expands to Elastic Compute Cloud, so the
full name is Elastic Compute Cloud Container Service)

[http://aws.amazon.com/ecs/](http://aws.amazon.com/ecs/)

